# Books for C++



## scylo (May 26, 2010)

I decided to learn C++ (i have a knowledge of other programming language), So can anybody suggest a good book or site where I could start learning this language...???... And if possible also suggest books from beginners to Pro.. (i hope i can achieve this!! ).... Thanks in advance to anyone who could give me information regarding this!!!!.....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2010)

Object Oriented Programming in C++ by Balaguruswamy


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Object Oriented Programming in C++ by Balaguruswamy


Average book IMO.
@OP:
Before learning C++, do learn the C programming language if not learnt already. After you are reasonably comfortable with C, then go for C++.
For C++, I recommend Thinking in C++. Google for it. The PDF is FREE.


----------



## scylo (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies...
Is *Let   Us C*  		 	 	 		 		 		 by Yashkant Kanetkar a good book for starting??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2010)

^ No it isn't. Let us C is a poor book IMO and often uses non-standard and antiquated code. Things are poorly explained too.
For C, I recommend- The C Programming Language by Kernighan and Ritchie. Costs just Rs.110 or something.


----------



## prasath_digit (May 26, 2010)

_Some of the good C++ books IMO._ 

*1. The C++ Programming Language.*

 - Bjarne Stroustrup( Creator of C++ )
 - Pearson Education

*2. C++: How to Program. ( 7th Edition )*

 - Paul J. Deitel
 - Pearson Prentice Hall

*3. C++ Cookbook.*

 - Jeff Cogswell, Christopher Diggins, Ryan Stephens, Jonathan Turkanis
 - O'Reilly

*4. C++ From the Ground Up.*

 - Herbert Schildt
 - TATA McGraw Hill

*The C++ Programming Language* is written by the creator of the C++ language, *Bjarne Stroustrup* itself!.


----------



## dharmil007 (May 27, 2010)

_


Liverpool_fan said:



			^ No it isn't. Let us C is a poor book IMO and often uses non-standard and antiquated code. Things are poorly explained too.
For C, I recommend- The C Programming Language by Kernighan and Ritchie. Costs just Rs.110 or something.
		
Click to expand...


_

iT aint good book ??
i M currently using that book as reference for learning C.
So can u pls. tell me which is a good book ??
What about balaguruswamy's book or else some other u would suggest??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2010)

dharmil007 said:


> iT aint good book ??
> i M currently using that book as reference for learning C.
> So can u pls. tell me which is a good book ??
> What about balaguruswamy's book or else some other u would suggest??


Just stay away from Yashwant Kanetkar's books. You have been warned. 
As I said for C:
* The C Programming Language by Kernighan and Ritchie.* 

*www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-2nd-Brian-Kernighan/dp/0131103628

(you'll get The Low Price Edition in your bookshop for as low as Rs.110-120)

For C++, Balaguruswamy book is just average IMO. It's not bad as Yashwant Kanetkar's book but it gives me the feeling that it's inadequate.

I guess I should give a link for Thinking in C++.
*www.mindview.net/Books/TICPP/ThinkingInCPP2e.html

For fast tracking to C++, I recommend these lectures (in case you just want to have basics of C so as to quickly jump to C++):
*mindview.net/CDs/ThinkingInC/beta3


----------



## vamsi360 (May 27, 2010)

i don't suggest any books and would advice anyone to just stick to any book and don't change them. Get your basics right. Then internet and bing/google will look after you.


----------



## scylo (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guyss... i guess the decision is entirely upto me... thanks y'all


----------



## prasath_digit (May 27, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Just stay away from Yashwant Kanetkar's books. You have been warned.



I also have a dry feeling about Yashawant Kanetkar's books, but they're not very bad either. Some are good too


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 28, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Average book IMO.
> @OP:
> Before learning C++, do learn the C programming language if not learnt already. After you are reasonably comfortable with C, then go for C++.
> For C++, I recommend Thinking in C++. Google for it. The PDF is FREE.





Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ No it isn't. Let us C is a poor book IMO and often uses non-standard and antiquated code. Things are poorly explained too.
> For C, I recommend- The C Programming Language by Kernighan and Ritchie. Costs just Rs.110 or something.


Dude! recommendation+++++++++++++!

K&R is the best book to learn C in the correct way. Thinking in C++ is also a good book to get into C++.

Also, I've started discouraging people from reading Let us C or whatever by Yashwant Kanetkar. Those books were good 15 years ago when Borland's Turbo C/C++ compilers ruled, but not today. He hasn't updated them and all the code in that is non-portable, antique and non-compliant to any kind of standards! 

If anybody is using this book, then please shift to a better book as suggested.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jun 8, 2010)

infra_red_dude said:


> Dude! recommendation+++++++++++++!
> 
> K&R is the best book to learn C in the correct way. Thinking in C++ is also a good book to get into C++.
> 
> ...



Ok, So Yashawant Kanetkar's books goes down the toilet.............


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 8, 2010)

prasath_digit said:


> Ok, So Yashawant Kanetkar's books goes down the toilet.............


Not really. They maybe good for concepts but not syntax or implementation.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 8, 2010)

Most of the indian books focus on windows programming. If you wish to be platform independent, then read this: *greenteapress.com/thinkcpp
Its a good book IMO.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jun 9, 2010)

The Unknown said:


> Most of the indian books focus on windows programming. If you wish to be platform independent, then read this: *greenteapress.com/thinkcpp
> Its a good book IMO.



i just downloaded tat.....very nice book....thanx for the link..........


----------

